# [SOLVED] 'Turn on wireless capability' - but it is on!!



## WellyElla

I have a Sony Vaio lap top with Vista, which I have only had a few weeks and it has been running really well.

Last Wednesday I downloaded one of the Vaio updates that prompts you to update. Went away for a few days, returned last night and I can't get on line.

My router is fine as I can use my main PC and another laptop, but this laptop won't connect or even find my router and is saying
'turn on wireless capability' although it is on!

Any ideas please?


----------



## sobeit

*Re: 'Turn on wireless capability' - but it is on!!*

is the wireless light on? if not, press the wireless button.


----------



## WellyElla

*Re: 'Turn on wireless capability' - but it is on!!*

Hi, the wireless light comes on for seconds then goes off and then the red cross goes over the icon at the bottom right. The switch is on as it connects for a few seconds.

Just seems it is since I did the Vaio update it has done something


----------



## johnwill

*Re: 'Turn on wireless capability' - but it is on!!*

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## WellyElla

*Re: 'Turn on wireless capability' - but it is on!!*

Thanks ever so for your help. I had a friend over last night who sorted it for me. Not entirely sure what he did but it is fixed. Thanks Anyway.


----------



## Charm80

Hi I read and follow your steps just like her or his problem posted but already fix it. Same problem with mine I did couple of things on my Wireless Vista comp. I've just upgraded from Norton and then suddenly theres no network working. But before I installed Norton I tried to change IP address, shutting down comp and unplug the internet/modem. I dont know if that's the reason why I can't connect to a network. I am so desperately looking for an answers actually I am using the other computer which we share connection. I hope you can Help me with this problem.

By the way the last steps you've askin is about Network Adapters if theres red X on it. Mine has nothing on it, I tried to go on Properties and in General it says on Device status "This device is working properly".
Theres two Networks on my comp. I don't really know about this its just my husband and his son knows about this and installed before.
Network Adapters
Broadcom 802.1lb/gWLAN
NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller

I am really hoping you can Help me about this Problem.
I really appreciate your Big Help.
Thanks!!!


----------



## WellyElla

Hi SusyL (and thanks everyone else for your help).

Mine was such a simple thing in the end.

On your desktop in the top middle do you have three icons, with one having a green light in? Mine was green on the wrong one. I just changed it to the wireless icon and worked fine since.


----------

